# Zugriff durch Benutzername und Passwort



## Blackylein (16. April 2005)

Hallo

 Für die Schule habe ich eine Website gemacht. Dabei gibt es einige Dinge die nur Schüler sehen sollen und nicht jeder X-beliebige Besucher.
 Kann ich das irgendwie machen dass die Schüler sich mit dem Benutzernamen und Passwort ihres Windows Kontos (der Schule) anmelden können?
 Die Passwörter müssen allerdings laufend geändert werden.
 Ich habe schon gehört, dass man so was mit einem Java Script machen kann, diese Methode aber nicht sehr sicher ist.

 MFG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. April 2005)

Versuch das ganze doch mal mit htacess.
hier eine kleine Beschreibung: http://www.oraab.de/ ansonsten gibt   da ne ganze Menge infos zu raus.

Gruß


----------



## Blackylein (16. April 2005)

Dankeschön! Ich werd mir das ganze mal durchlesen!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. April 2005)

Das Problem was noch bleibt ist denke ich ist das du die geänderten Passwörter von Hand ändern mußt. Ob man das auch „dynamisch“ hinbekommt weiß ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Vanquish (16. April 2005)

Blackylein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dankeschön! Ich werd mir das ganze mal durchlesen!


 ... und falls du danach immer noch keine Ahnung hast wie so etwas funktioniert , kannst du auch ein fertiges Script das dir den Passwortschutz erstellt verwenden.

 Dieses zum Beispiel: http://www.planetc.de/download/planethtaccess/planethtaccess.html

 Grüsse,
 Vanquish


----------



## mov (16. April 2005)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem was noch bleibt ist denke ich ist das du die geänderten Passwörter von Hand ändern mußt. Ob man das auch „dynamisch“ hinbekommt weiß ich jetzt nicht.


Man kann es auch dynamisch machen, dann allerdings mit PHP und vorzugsweiße MySQL.

@Vanquish Das Tool kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Dr Dau (18. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ein nützliches Tollt für Linux/Unix Server ist z.b. auch Encode UNIX Password.
Das Programm ist Freeware und läuft unter Windows.
Als Datenbank dient eine Textdatei und ist somit sehr einfach auf z.b. eine Diskette zu sichern.
Die .htpasswd wird auf Wunsch auch erstellt.

Dir fallen keine Passwörter ein?
Auch hierfür gibt es eine Lösung. Password Generator generiert Passwörter aus grossen/kleinen Buchstaben und/oder Zahlen Passwörter bis zu einer Länge von 100 Zeichen.
Leider ist dieses Tool nichtmehr kostenlos.
Wer aber vor der suche nicht scheut, sollte nach Version 1.0 suchen, denn diese ist Freeware.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

